# switching from a #1 food to a #5 rated food



## missydawn (May 29, 2012)

I may be counting my chickens before they hatch but Missy has been on Blue buffalo wilderness for a week and salmon oil for 2 weeks.I can already see "some" difference.It might be small to some,but to me seeing a difference of any is a miracle to me.I was at my whits end when I came to and joined this forum for help.I never new the food we were feeding her was not a good food,I thought if the vet suggested it ,it must be excellent.I was wrong!Her skin still has healing to do,BUT THANKS TO THE HELP OF THESE LADIES ON HERE,shes getting better,and I know in no time,she will have a thick coat again,THANKS AGAIN,i LOVE THIS FORUM:cheer:


----------



## ErinL (Apr 20, 2012)

Yay!! I'm so glad you found some help! And when switching to a high quality food, you really do start to see improvement quickly.


----------



## theshanman97 (Feb 19, 2012)

YAY! when i switched pippi (Our collie) was SO over weight , would barley eat , lazy ect. and now shes lost weight , eats it happily and is full of energy and happy! i see more of i difference after i switched from acana to raw though! lol i think raw and high quality dog food is at the same level and it dioes the dogs a WORLD of good! they where on bakers before! :O x


----------



## missydawn (May 29, 2012)

theshanman97 said:


> YAY! when i switched pippi (Our collie) was SO over weight , would barley eat , lazy ect. and now shes lost weight , eats it happily and is full of energy and happy! i see more of i difference after i switched from acana to raw though! lol i think raw and high quality dog food is at the same level and it dioes the dogs a WORLD of good! they where on bakers before! :O x


Missy was on hills DD venison and potato before the switch over to blue buffalo wilderness.I feel like the vet had ran out of ideas and had kinda gave up.Not only am i seeing a difference with her skin,Her eyes are not pouring and the hair hardening up in clumps underneath.It was having to be shaved off,leaving bald spots under her eyes!!! Its just funny since the new food,shes been better all around!And once her skin totally heals,I'm going to try to take away some of this allergy med(if any itching starts back,would put her back on it)


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

I am not surprised. I posted similar over a year ago when we got Ruby as a puppy. Switching her from a 3 star food that the breeder had her on to Ziwipeak. In just 2 weeks time I noticed that her fur, which was rough and coarse compared to Hope's, had become like silk.

Dogs that are healthy and well nourished do not just lose clumps of hair. Glad that you made this positive switch for her. She will be healthier, happier and with you much longer by making the switch!


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

definitely makes a huge difference my vets still push to buy their crap food hills science diet i have gotten in arguments with my old vets on the quality of it eventually i switched vets lol my new vet still does not support me feeding raw occasionally but in the end they are my dogs and the vets can not do anything about it  

I used to feed eukanuba *shivers* because when i asked the vet what was the highest quality food thats what they suggested at the time i only had Baby-Love but her hair was falling out and sooooo coarse and dull i researched yahoo forums and finally switched to blue buffalo too and her hair turned to silk it was a complete 180. 

I just recently switched to acana to try and see if the tomato pomace in the blue was causing ninjas tear stains but so far no change! 

The blue buffalo wilderness salmon is actually in the 6 star section


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

I love hearing updates like this when it comes to nutrition! It truly can make a world of difference.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Awesome Sheila! I'm happy for you & your pups.
Exercise + balanced nutrition = happy & healthy dog!


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

jesuschick said:


> Dogs that are healthy and well nourished do not just lose clumps of hair. Glad that you made this positive switch for her. She will be healthier, happier and with you much longer by making the switch!




YES, absolutely! :thumbright:


----------



## missydawn (May 29, 2012)

Chihuahuasloveme said:


> definitely makes a huge difference my vets still push to buy their crap food hills science diet i have gotten in arguments with my old vets on the quality of it eventually i switched vets lol my new vet still does not support me feeding raw occasionally but in the end they are my dogs and the vets can not do anything about it
> 
> I used to feed eukanuba *shivers* because when i asked the vet what was the highest quality food thats what they suggested at the time i only had Baby-Love but her hair was falling out and sooooo coarse and dull i researched yahoo forums and finally switched to blue buffalo too and her hair turned to silk it was a complete 180.
> 
> ...


If i actually took pics of Maggie and Missys sides and chest,yall wouldn't believe the difference.I bet they want cooperate, but I will try


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

Yay, that is fantastic news - one of those things you have to have lived through to fully appreciate. Many years ago I had an Akita that was virtually bald & bleeding from the copious amount of bright red food colouring in his kibble.

Imagine going one step up from the Buffalo to ZiziPeak & raw! One of my boys lost every last hair on his chest, just his chest, when I first got him & had him on a mix of all the best pup kibbles money could buy over here - went to Ziwi & raw it's all grow back quickly and beautifully.


----------



## carrieandcricket (Dec 6, 2011)

I switched to Cricket to blue from 4 health. I see the difference already also. She doesn't have tear stains. She seems more full of life (course we have to watch that with her trachea). Her eyes don't water as much anymore. I'm lucky because our vet doesn't care what we feed our dog, as long as she's eating. Even though he does promote hill's science diet, he doesn't push it. He's an old country vet, and most of them believe in so long as the animal is eating. Not a great thing sometimes, but I don't feel pressured. I really like the change, and glad you could experience it also.


----------



## missydawn (May 29, 2012)

AussieLass said:


> Yay, that is fantastic news - one of those things you have to have lived through to fully appreciate. Many years ago I had an Akita that was virtually bald & bleeding from the copious amount of bright red food colouring in his kibble.
> 
> Imagine going one step up from the Buffalo to ZiziPeak & raw! One of my boys lost every last hair on his chest, just his chest, when I first got him & had him on a mix of all the best pup kibbles money could buy over here - went to Ziwi & raw it's all grow back quickly and beautifully.


I had never even heard of a thing called "raw diet" until I started with this forum which has only been shortly.Nobody I know does this,so I was kinda shocked to start reading up on this on here.and over all it kinda sounds expensive. as ive said in another post we have 3 chihuahuas inside & 2 dachshunds inside with us,Oh and a cocketiel,8 big dogs outside and 8 horses.I guess if we just had 1,It would be easier.But to be honest,I don't know if the raw feeding is for everyone,especially if you've never been around it.I feel like I talk my husband to death when he comes home after work with what everyones up to on here each day,lol


----------



## missydawn (May 29, 2012)

carrieandcricket said:


> I switched to Cricket to blue from 4 health. I see the difference already also. She doesn't have tear stains. She seems more full of life (course we have to watch that with her trachea). Her eyes don't water as much anymore. I'm lucky because our vet doesn't care what we feed our dog, as long as she's eating. Even though he does promote hill's science diet, he doesn't push it. He's an old country vet, and most of them believe in so long as the animal is eating. Not a great thing sometimes, but I don't feel pressured. I really like the change, and glad you could experience it also.


Our vet tried her on this food wondering if food allergies were the problem,I just didnt know it was such an awful food.Thanks to all the information on this forum,I want make this mistake again


----------



## missydawn (May 29, 2012)

missydawn said:


> I may be counting my chickens before they hatch but Missy has been on Blue buffalo wilderness for a week and salmon oil for 2 weeks.I can already see "some" difference.It might be small to some,but to me seeing a difference of any is a miracle to me.I was at my whits end when I came to and joined this forum for help.I never new the food we were feeding her was not a good food,I thought if the vet suggested it ,it must be excellent.I was wrong!Her skin still has healing to do,BUT THANKS TO THE HELP OF THESE LADIES ON HERE,shes getting better,and I know in no time,she will have a thick coat again,THANKS AGAIN,i LOVE THIS FORUM:cheer:


MISSY HAS SOME STUBBLE!!!!!!!!i'M SOOO HAPPY,MY BABY HAS STUBBLE,YEAH!!!!


----------



## carrieandcricket (Dec 6, 2011)

I know the feeling!!!! LOL


----------

